# Which brand Hubs



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vault makes a sealed hub with 10 year warranty. I have them on my 3 year old trailer and have had no issues.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Vault makes a sealed hub with 10 year warranty. I have them on my 3 year old trailer and have had no issues.


Has these on two trailers that I put 10k a year on and were flawless.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

My old trailer that had to have the hubs submerged had air tight hubs on it. They would keep positive pressure inside and water out. My current trailer doesn't have to submerge the hubs, I just use regular hubs on it. If it's a dry launch trailer I wouldn't worry about them. If it needs to be submerged then I'd get some better hubs.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Vault makes a sealed hub with 10 year warranty. I have them on my 3 year old trailer and have had no issues.


Do your hubs get dunked when you launch and retrieve?

NativeJax?? same question?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> Do your hubs get dunked when you launch and retrieve?
> 
> NativeJax?? same question?


Every time


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

Vortex


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

tailchaser16 said:


> Do your hubs get dunked when you launch and retrieve?
> 
> NativeJax?? same question?


Those hubs were on my Ranger Bass boat and yes they were dunked every time. Those same hubs are standard on many bass rigs, Ranger, Phoenix, etc and all are dunked. No dry launching in the bass world


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, will look into them. I used to have the now discontinued oil bath hubs and never had any issues with them. The grease hubs and bearing buddies I have now always have me concerned,


----------

